# Japanese Waxes - Some Pictures



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi All Members ,

This is what I found today ..

Soft99 Authentic , Price is £6 only ! any good ?




























Soft 99 The King of Gloss .. £6 !














































I tried some Soft99 in the past , Soft99 Fusso and Kizz and I'm not happy with this stuff .


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

no harm in giving it a try
IMO Its a great value product.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

TRD said:


> no harm in giving it a try
> IMO Its a great value product.


great value products but what about the quality :lol:
Recently I'm happy with Naviwax but as most Japanese waxes the smell is very bad.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Never seen it before, I would try it maxi and let us all know how it is like


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

If Japanese wax is as good as the cars they make they will be awesome!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Audriulis said:


> Never seen it before, I would try it maxi and let us all know how it is like


Maybe I will buy Soft99 Authentic but I hate the smell of Japanese wax 
It looks Like old traditional wax in 1985 ! the smell looks like petrol with very strong chemical similar to Kent wax&polish . 
Audrulis what about your Migiore Original , I Love the Migliore Original :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> If Japanese wax is as good as the cars they make they will be awesome!


There is no instruction on the tin by english ! how to use it ! because some Japanese waxes require mist of water with damp applicator .


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Maxi hi
i dont think that those waxes worth anything,nothing like SV,zymol,raceglaze,and dodo.
nothing new on DW planet!.:detailer:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

ronwash said:


> Maxi hi
> i dont think that those waxes worth anything,nothing like SV,zymol,raceglaze,and dodo.
> nothing new on DW planet!.:detailer:


I agree with you :thumb: and you can add Victoria Wax .


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I agree with you :thumb: and you can add Victoria Wax .


yes,vic concours is very very good.


----------



## KIOS3R (Feb 3, 2010)

im the biggest fans of Soffie (soft99) product.

i think it's great product with unique look and very good durability,,
i ever use kizz + F7 + AP, it can stand about 3-4 month in Indonesia, 
maybe 4 month is not good for you, but some durable wax like coly 915 just can stand about 2 hour - 1 week in here,, DG105 just 1 week,,

here's some pic of soft99 authentic premium (the gold tin one)



Spoiler: AP























































and here's the pic for WangYan (King of Gloss)


Spoiler: WangYan































and here's the pic for the Kizz,, left side is Kizz,, right side is LIC (sorry the picture is very dark)


Spoiler: Kizz























here's the video of F12 sheeting
http://s222.photobucket.com/albums/...ion=view&current=Fusso12MonthVideoBeading.mp4


----------



## KIOS3R (Feb 3, 2010)

Note : Kizz is acrylic glaze, but it's have good durability for a glaze, maybe on par with coly 915


----------



## KIOS3R (Feb 3, 2010)

beads of F7


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

KIOS3R, What is the difference between authentic gold and the red one ?


----------



## KIOS3R (Feb 3, 2010)

AFAIK the red one is the original verion, not the premium version (they add PTFE on premium version)
but now the original version is gone, and the red one is same with the gold one 

but i dont like red tin, LoL


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

they look pretty good!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

So who's going to start importing them then...:lol:


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

I actually have a tin of that sat at home, and a tub of the Water block wax. Tried the authentic on the mrs's aygo last september, lasted pretty well.


----------



## KIOS3R (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks Craig 
LoL James,, i think the shipping will be very expensive
hi Hou, waterblock wax is wax with very good sheeting and beading, just like rainhop wax,


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

james_death said:


> So who's going to start importing them then...:lol:


I already have a European contact and prices for Soft99 hance why I have got the two waxes to test as can see them being rather popular with the JDM guys :thumb:


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Migliore Original , I Love it as well maxi, but something happened to my migliore shampoo, when I add it to water it becomes like milk, no suds no lubricity nothing only white liquid, I think its because I left it outside during winter months


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Audriulis said:


> Migliore Original , I Love it as well maxi, but something happened to my migliore shampoo, when I add it to water it becomes like milk, no suds no lubricity nothing only white liquid, I think its because I left it outside during winter months


Day after day I love Migliore Original especially on solid colours :thumb:.
Like milk in the bucket ! white or clear non-colour ? my migliore shampoo looks very thin in liquid and suds always low but the lubricity still good . maybe I will not buy migliore shampoo again , there is better choices btbm or victoria .


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi KIOS3R... beading is awesome...


----------



## KIOS3R (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi om nothelle, yep, i love soffie bcoz of the durability, the beading, and the "JDM" looks, LoL


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Have anyone tested Triz or Prism shield from Soft99?


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Day after day I love Migliore Original especially on solid colours :thumb:.
> Like milk in the bucket ! white or clear non-colour ? my migliore shampoo looks very thin in liquid and suds always low but the lubricity still good . maybe I will not buy migliore shampoo again , there is better choices btbm or victoria .


Totally agree on shampoo, btbm, victoria are very good but my fav still is britemax :thumb:


----------



## inoyasha2 (May 17, 2011)

KIOS3R said:


> im the biggest fans of Soffie (soft99) product.


The first line little bit shockked me... owghh finally i found another soft99 lovers... , but wait the minute... then i read the username :doublesho owgghh i think i know him already...  no wonder...


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Audriulis said:


> Totally agree on shampoo, btbm, victoria are very good but my fav still is britemax :thumb:


Try Lusso shampoo:thumb: its not watery and thin , very rich in suds and lubricity is very very good , you will enjoy with it :thumb:


----------



## KIOS3R (Feb 3, 2010)

inoyasha2 said:


> The first line little bit shockked me... owghh finally i found another soft99 lovers... , but wait the minute... then i read the username :doublesho owgghh i think i know him already...  no wonder...


i love soffie product since 2007 bro :wave:

LoL for the "i read the username :doublesho owgghh i think i know him already"


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I would love to test Fusso coat, Triz and Prism shield.


----------



## KIOS3R (Feb 3, 2010)

Fusso 7 is very good sealant for me,, F12 is better than F7 ofcourse,,,
i already order Triz but have a problem with shipping so i dont know where's my triz right now T_T


----------



## bidondus (May 21, 2010)

I just tried Naviwax Light, but I'm already very impressed!:doublesho
The beading and sheeting are really impressive.
It is true that it stinks, but I'm mad. If the result is this, that's what counts.
In addition to the application, with a spray of water is really very simple!
If all of these waxes are of the same class, it's all good!

Do you have a link for ordering these japenese sealants or waxes?
For the Japanese sites, I have trouble with the translations.

Thank you :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

KIOS3R , Is naviwax available in your country ? let me know the price .


----------



## KIOS3R (Feb 3, 2010)

naviwax not available in Indo,,, someone bring it to indo and sell it in crazy price,, about $80,, cmon man,, it's very expensive for naviwax


----------



## SubaruOutback (Oct 20, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Hi All Members ,
> 
> This is what I found today ..
> 
> ...


Only £6 ?? Wow, don't wait to try it. Price is very low and very good for soft99. 
Where did you get this price? (If possible can you give me the web link of this shop? )


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I found this waxes in shopping mall ( Hyatt Plaza ) , unfortunately they do not have a website .


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

The Authentic to the UK is a lot more expensive in the UK, as is the water block wax

Anyone in the Leeds/Yorkshire area that wants to try some are more than welcome to pop buy and borrow the tub providing I get it back!


----------



## KIOS3R (Feb 3, 2010)

£6 is about Rp100.000,, that's crazy cheap,, in here we must buy it for $35,,,

authentic premium have unique look, it's very worthed for you guys to try it


----------



## bidondus (May 21, 2010)

Do you know a website where we can order Soft99 waxes, and delivering to Europe?
Thanks


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

ebay, free shipping for europe.

but it's natural waxes + cheap silicon oils...

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Cire-Nettoyage-Appliquer-pr-Voiture-Longue-Duree-Neuf-/220659073828


----------



## KIOS3R (Feb 3, 2010)

woohoo,, new Dark n Black wax tin...

it's hard paste nuba wax, have a good beading, but the look is so-so


----------



## bidondus (May 21, 2010)

rapidTS said:


> ebay, free shipping for europe.
> 
> but it's natural waxes + cheap silicon oils...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Cire-Nettoyage-Appliquer-pr-Voiture-Longue-Duree-Neuf-/220659073828


my car is white .....


----------



## AustinTexas (Feb 26, 2008)

Right between the Turtle Wax and the Rubbing Compound - that should tell you something! I was wondering what they were doing with the nuclear waste. At least now you know where that wax "glow" comes from.

Really if it smells bad, then it must contain chemical cleaners. I would be wary.


----------



## KIOS3R (Feb 3, 2010)

@Bidondus : hi bro, you can use the darkwax for your light color paint,,,
as far as my experience, "light" and "dark" version have a difference in character, "light" have more gloss, but "dark" have more solid look..

and yes, almost all soft99 product smells like petrol


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

£6 a tub lol


----------

